# Protein bucket



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I put a kent protein bucket out for my goats 8 days ago and they haven't touched it.... Is this good or bad?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't used the Kent brand but in general the protein buckets have a learning curve. A few of mine learned it was tasty when I put water in the top and they got sweet molasses water then began using it in earnest. Another time I hacked a few small pieces out with a screw driver and sprinkled some sunflower seeds in to encourage them. Once they get the knack of it there will almost always be one over there working away at it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can I ask why you use a protein tub? Is it in place or in addition to loose minerals? Or does it replace grain?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I always provide loose mineral and I feed grain but I always feed the protein tub thru the winter... Does are bred and it's goin to get cold so just a little extra... I prob spoil my does in the winter


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks saltey I was actually thinking about breaking it up a little tonight so I'll give it a shot!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhh...ok! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Do they need it prob not. Couple might but don't hurt and there not that expensive.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they still don't eat it then they probably don't need it. I always have protein tubs out for my goats and cows. I was feeding the goats really good alfalfa and some grain since a few got sucked down by their kids and they were not touching them. They are now on weedy hay and their grain has been cut back a little and they are starting to munch on them. The cows are just now starting to lay off of theirs. It's very interesting to watch when they do and don't eat them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use them for my bred does as well to provide an extra protein boost. They are definitely not a complete source of minerals (although SO many people in my area misunderstand this!) But we have grass only hay (not alfalfa) and so a little extra protein source helps me out.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hijack question: does the Kent brand list the ingredients on the tub? I didn't see it on their website. Just curious because our co-op sells two brands of goat protein tubs and the Sweetlix one utilizes Feather Meal to achieve the high protein while the other brand only uses grains. This always skeeves me out...


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll have to double check when I get home


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I guess it's kinda like minerals...if they don't need it, they won't eat it...


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

We have a sweet/protein block for ours... they don't need it but its like candy. they wouldn't eat it all summer but now that its cold and stuff they've been eating it more.. they love it. But the nice thing is they don't over eat it and you don't have to ration it...


----------

